

Show HN: Resound.fm – Share and discover music with your friends - RobertLong
http://resound.fm

======
dang
We ban accounts that are created solely to upvote and comment on one story.

~~~
RobertLong
dang I'm aware of that. I'll make sure we make that more clear to anyone we
share the link to. I love this community and the quality of all the posts.
Sorry for the trouble.

